# PostgreSQL Von JTable -> Datenbank



## DellCapone (3. Apr 2008)

Ich sitze vor einem Problem. Daten aus der Datenbank auslesen und diese in eine Jtable mit ScrollPane darzustellen klappt. Nun wollte ich aber, nachdem ich was in der Jtable verändert habe auch diese Informationen wieder in die Datenbank schieben.

2.Problem: Ich möchte mit einer Aktion mehrere numerische Werte in eine Spalte einfügen, sei es alles selektieren und einfügen( Wenn es machbar ist) oder vll aus einer txt.Datei auslesen und diese in die Tabelle oder sogar direkt in die Datenbank einfügen.

Habe auf lokalem Rechner PostgreSQL-Server am laufen und bin was Java angeht noch ein Neuling.


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2008)

keiner ne idee wie man das anstellt?


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2008)

JDBC für den Einstieg wenn es um Datenbanken geht.


----------



## DellCapone (5. Apr 2008)

toll, was soll mir das sagen?
JDBC habe  ich schon am laufen. kann mit meinem java-programm die jede tabelle der datenbank auslesen und in jtable darstellen. mir gehts jetzt nun wie ich veränderte inhalte wieder zurück senden kann bzw eingelesene sachen in die tabelle einträge oder in die jtable und die dann in die datenbank


----------



## ms (7. Apr 2008)

Was anderes als per JDBC deine UPDATEs, DELETEs und INSERTs zu machen wird man dir nicht raten können.

ms


----------



## DellCapone (7. Apr 2008)

Ja aber wie mache ich das. Ich weis nicht wo ich da anfangen soll.


----------



## ms (7. Apr 2008)

Am besten mit einem JDBC-Tutorial: http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=jdbc+tutorial&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

ms


----------

